# Is this real life?



## SFW (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## murf23 (Feb 7, 2015)

Not a fucking chance .... Photo app even added muscles on his knuckles lol


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 8, 2015)

Why is his face green?


----------



## the_predator (Feb 8, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> Why is his face green?


Old casting calls for the Avengers Hulk before they went with Mark Ruffalo...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhwzy49p1Kk


----------

